# CVA .50 cal Optima Pistol



## jwillis37

Has anyone purchased the new CVA .50 cal Optima Pistol? If so, please give some feedback on the performance of the gun. I'm thinking of getting one of these for short range whitetail hunting.


----------



## BP pistolhunter

I have one in stainless steel with a 2.5x long eye relief and this thing is a monster! It shoots very tight groups at 50, 75 and 100 yards. It likes sabots and full size conicals. By the way it can handle 150gr 777 according to the factory info with no problem but they recommend no more than 100gr for maximum accuracy. Way more powerful than my Traditions Vortek pistol which tops off at 70gr max. Right now it is the most powerful 50 cal black powder pistol on the market. I just ordered a set of glow sights from the factory in case I decide to remove the scope one day. Buy it and don't look back. But beware it is a large and heavy monster of a gun and definitely not for the recoil shy especially when shooting 380gr full size conicals over 100+gr of 777. Get it before they are all gone.


----------



## jwillis37

Well, I went out and purchased one of these. I love it. Thing kicks like a jackass on steriods though. I put a NcStar 4x32 scope on it. I haven't completely dialed it in yet but I have my group close to the bullseye. I'll finish getting it sighted in this weekend and hopefully I'll be able to take me a nice buck with this thing. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BP pistolhunter

I bought the new VKV BG 240gr 456 flat nosed bullets from Kaido, man these bullets are deadly when placed in a sabot.
When coupled with stiff loads of 777 powder it makes it the best, most powerful and most accurate load ever. If interested contact Kaido at [email protected] for pricing and or other questions. If you are serious about hunting nothing is more accurate or hits harder that this gentleman''s bullets and they are affordable too.


----------



## weatherbyman

Well I have now 3 and I tell ya, love them better than any other BP I own! Love them better than the older TC Encore ML Pistol as well, this is just very well made and high quality for the price.

I shoot 250 Grain T/C Shockwaves and 95-100 grains of H-777 and Hodgdon Primers... I have my CVA Optima Pistol sighted in for 100 yards POI!

See pics! https://plus.google.com/u/0/photos/102010802453447350936/albums/5752107704163690897


----------

